# Contador de personas.



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola Compañeros de forosdeelectronica !!!

Bueno amigos con la ayuda de ustedes logre hacer un diagrama de esto que quiero hacer.

Ahora lo que no logro hacer es que la simulacion prende el display pero no se por que no prende , alguien me puede hechar la mano.

Le puse LDR y la simulacion funciona los cambios de estado del flip flop , pero el display no da ningun numero , lo que tiene que hacer es ser un contador ascendente /descendente que cuente cuando una personas entra y cuando una personas sale y no puedo visualizar en el display si ya estoy boen o si todavia me falta.

Por favor ayudenme necesito hacer prender ese display para empezar a hacer el circuito que ya lo tengo que hacer para este Lunes y comprenderan que tengo poco tiempo.

Saludos espero me ayuden

Ver el archivo adjunto Contador de personas.rar


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 5, 2010)

Oscar sube una imagen de tu circuito para que todos lo veamos


----------



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok Jaime subo una imagen del circuito , de hecho este circuito me hicieron el favor de pasarmelo en imagen , aunque lo quize probar pero no cuenta en el display aqui esta la imagen


Aqui esta alguna idea del por que no prende


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola Oscar Agustín

Lo que debes hacer para que el Display Prenda en Quitar le resistencia en el común de este y con el botón secundario del Mouse marca el Display, aparecerá un menú, selecciona Models y common anode.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

compara este con el tuyo y ve lo que estaba mal....
y efectivamente también lo que te menciono MrCarlos(Saludos)

*Nota para que incremente y decremente debes pulsar en el lux al principio y al final de la barra si lo recorres parece no funcionar...

Ahora..... sacame de una duda..... para que crees que sirve el capacitor de 100uf en los 7404????

***te recomiendo que utilices la hojas de datos de los integrados....***


----------



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias eso es lo que queria saber , lo que pasa es que tengo poco rato de estar utilizando livewire ya que normalmente utilizaba proteus pero descubri este y me agrado muchismo.

Ahora necesito otr ayuda , lo que pasa es que este circuito lo que estoy viendo es que detecta si pasa dos veces la personas por un mismo sensor y lo que nos dijo el profe es que lo quiere de forma que no cuente si pasa por los dos sensoresy al pasar por el mismo sensor 2 veces activa el conteo.

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacer que este circuito no detecte a la personas si solo pasa por un sensor.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

Eso si te lo dejo de tarea yo tambien jejejej....

no lo revise bien.... pero creo que no cuenta personas... cuenta los pies... porque creo que cada dos pulso se incrementa uno .... pero no estoy seguro....

pero es bien simple.... pones una entrada y una salida estilo supermercado.... 

saludos.... a dormir...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola oscar agustin

De aquí sacaste el diagrama pero ese circuito cuanta +1 cuando se accionan los 2 conmutadores o sensores según el caso: uno primero otro después. Si es el 1 luego el 2 cuanta +1 si es el 2 y luego el 1 cuenta –1.
Fue diseñado para contar que entran y salen. Así que tienen que pasar por los 2 sensores, el orden como se accionen determina si van saliendo o van entrando.

Mensaje #4https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-optico-25222/ 

Aquí hay otro circuito que te puede servirhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-objeto-duda-33820/ 

Otro mas parecido al “tuyo”https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-personas-objetos-4967/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kal00 (Jun 6, 2010)

Checa este circuito:

BiDirectional Photoelectric System

Ya lo armé y funciona perfecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 6, 2010)

Gracias por la gran ayuda que me dan.

Cre que el del sensor optico es muy bueno y me ayuda ya que lo que necesito es que sean a fuerzas flip flops , asi fue la especificacion de mi profe.

Aunque tengo una pequeña duda , en la patita 12 dice que va un clock , entonces debo de poner ahi un temporizador monoastable para que funcione de manera correcta?? o a que se refiere con el clock que en la simulacion que pase ignore ese pin entonces no se si sea una de las causas por la que no sirve correctamente ya armado realmente.

Ahorita lo tengo ya armado como el que les deje pero el conteo regresivo la da bien , pero el conteo ascendente no lo da bien inicia con 0 ,1 ,2 pero despues comienza la falla ya que cuenta 5 , 6 despues regresa 3 , 4 y despues continua 7,8,9 , tengo duda en por que sale esto.

Gracias por el gran apoyo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

yo quitaba ese capacitor que no le encuentro sentido.....



> en la patita 12 dice que va un clock ,



de cual integrado?

ohhh ya.......

debe ir a otro circuito o dispositivo..... aparte.....

ahora si no cuenta bien debe ser que algo anda mal con la resistencia y el ldr..... yo creo...

Revisa este a ver que opinas....


----------



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 6, 2010)

Bien lo dices Lubeck yo tampoco le encontraba caso a tener ese capacitor ahi y de hecho en lo real ni se lo puse por que no veo una funcion dada en ese circuito para el capacitor se me hace mas una pequeña lokurita .

En el circuito que haces ver me doy cuenta que el potenciometro es para aumentar la sensibilidad al LDR o me equivoco?? , me doy cuenta que tambien has quitado el clock y el capacitor entonces solo me asegurare de hacer las cosas bien para no equivocarme en alguna conexion y me salga de nuevo como me salio , de hecho lo volvere a hacer y ya les comento que tal quedo.

Sus consejos y ayuda son grandiosos y es que esta practica la verdad que se me dificulta bastante.

Ahora una ultima cosa el profesor me pidio que este circuito tambien tuviera la funcion de tener un ofoco encendido cuando entre la primera personas a la ultima personas y se apague cuando salen todas personas es decir cuando el contador a llegado a cero.

Lo que he pensado es pasar las salidas del 74ls190 a un comparador de magnitud y en la salida de mayor que poner la slaida al relevador que hara encender el foco , creen que sea la mejor opcion o ustedes tienen una mejor idea de como hacerlo?.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 6, 2010)

> En el circuito que haces ver me doy cuenta que el potenciometro es para aumentar la sensibilidad al LDR o me equivoco??



No, no te equivocas.....



> Lo que he pensado es pasar las salidas del 74ls190 a un comparador de magnitud y en la salida de mayor que poner la slaida al relevador que hara encender el foco , creen que sea la mejor opcion o ustedes tienen una mejor idea de como hacerlo?.



Utiliza el pin 12 que mencionabas para hacer eso....


----------



## Oscar Agustin (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok lubeck ya en un rato o mañana ya les estare mostrando como quedo.

Thank you !!!

Verdadera un  a todos por su ayuda


----------

